# Getting people into RC!



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

We have a problem. Whats the solution?


----------



## Tol Thomas (Feb 18, 2005)

at local races, insteadof making it as if it is only about the competition, make it feel as if it is about the fun (the perception of fun is harder to show than the perception of competition).


----------



## craig (Oct 13, 2004)

I think newbies are intimidated by the up-front costs. It's a big leap from that Radio Shack Porsche to a T-Maxx, but the experience is sooooo worth it. More people need to feel what it's like to really control a true RC vehicle. Shops could really promote the hobby by doing more public test drives and such. 

.02


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

craig said:


> I think newbies are intimidated by the up-front costs. It's a big leap from that Radio Shack Porsche to a T-Maxx, but the experience is sooooo worth it. More people need to feel what it's like to really control a true RC vehicle. Shops could really promote the hobby by doing more public test drives and such.
> 
> .02


Interesting.....I have thought of doing an RC Rental of sorts for just such a thing. I know that Mini Scale had it or still has it, but I think that would be awesome to have some good gear, ready to run and set up people who think they want to race with some one experienced and have them rent the car for the race or for the weekend bash.

Thoughts?

PD2


----------



## dirtracer1 (Sep 17, 2005)

location, location, location, advertise, advertise, advertise. the more visable it is, the more people want to join in.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Always thinking about this subject.*

We try to do our part at the track by helping each other and those that need help. Making it fun by cutting up and being hospitable to the new faces.

Advertizing is out due to expences. The hobby shops want the business but the only way they make it is by catering to all types of hobbies not just racing. So the ready to runs / backyard bashers are their bread and butter. If the buyer wants more then maybe they will be back for the racer quality.

If and that's a BIG IF, the hobby shops would post a flyer of the tracks in the car department then it is a possiblity that the buyer will see it and inquire about racing. Then the purchase is bigger for them and the track wil generate more sales to the hobbyshop too.

Then the new racer no matter how old they are will start out in a novice class. Hey I was like 30 something and That's where I started. Back then it was ribbons for 1,2,3. I'm still racing going on 19 years.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Maybe I can help. I am with OFFROAD EXPO. We have been doing an off road consumer show in Pomona,CA. for the last 6 years. Next year we are doing shows around the country and in November of 2006 we will being having a show at the Reliant Center in conjunction with our sister company The International Motor Cycle Show. These are 2 seperate shows but running on the same days. At our Pomona show every year we have a RC track outside for demonstrations. There is a club there that builds the track and does the demos. In return we give them booth space for next to nothing. I live here in League City so I am a local. I'm also a member of this site. Nothing could be better than to have the 2cool race team take up this space to do demos and promote the sport. I know it's a year away but it's never to late to start thinking about it. If you guys and gals are interested please let me know. I will allow only 1 track to be set up and since I feel at home on this site I want you to have first dibs on this. I will give 2cool the both space but you have to build the track and it has to be first class. You can email me here or at [email protected]. Let me know.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I like it!


----------



## Smiley (Feb 2, 2005)

boat- I agree with Gary, I like what you are doing. If we were to build a tarck at Reliant Center, it would have to be Off-Road. More people are interested in Off-Road than On-Road. People like the excitement of buggies and trucks jumping through the air. Just my .02


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Smiley said:


> boat- I agree with Gary, I like what you are doing. If we were to build a tarck at Reliant Center, it would have to be Off-Road. More people are interested in Off-Road than On-Road. People like the excitement of buggies and trucks jumping through the air. Just my .02


Smiley, Lets get together and do this! I think stuff like this will motivate me to get back into racing. I need advocacy I guess.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

All of the demos are off road trucks and buggies. Just so you know we had over 38,000 people at our show in Pomona this past October. We are the biggest off road consumer show in the USA. Toyota is our main sponsor. We also own offroad.com the biggest off road web sit in the US and Dirt Sports magazine. This would be away to get in front of the people that would be interested in RC. The only cost to the 2cool racing team would be the construction of the track. We will have the parking lot next to Reliant center, over 150,000 sft. There will also be rock crawl demos, free style motor cross exibits as well as offroad clubs outside to. There is to much talk about here but if the 2cool racing nation wants more info than call or email me. I think this would be a start in getting the word out about RC.

John Michael Provenzano
281-701-8121
[email protected]


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boat said:


> All of the demos are off road trucks and buggies. Just so you know we had over 38,000 people at our show in Pomona this past October. We are the biggest off road consumer show in the USA. Toyota is our main sponsor. We also own offroad.com the biggest off road web sit in the US and Dirt Sports magazine. This would be away to get in front of the people that would be interested in RC. The only cost to the 2cool racing team would be the construction of the track. We will have the parking lot next to Reliant center, over 150,000 sft. There will also be rock crawl demos, free style motor cross exibits as well as offroad clubs outside to. There is to much talk about here but if the 2cool racing nation wants more info than call or email me. I think this would be a start in getting the word out about RC.
> 
> John Michael Provenzano
> 281-701-8121
> [email protected]


Thanks John. Give us a few days to get all our questions for ya in line before we call. I allready have a few questions. I assume dirt will be available? Would we need to bring our own tractor? Are their libility issues?

Im excited about this.


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Call me when your ready. I'll try and answer all your questions. Remember this show is slated for November 2006. So we have plenty of time. I'm doing this as my way of giving back to 2cool for all the pleasure I get out of this site. Lets make this work.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Thanks bro!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

I was swapping PMs with Biggy. Yall want to brainstorm this in the "Private Place" just to see where eachother stands? I realize we still have work to do the charity race, but were kind of in a lull right now, waiting on things and such, so its gives us some free time to play with. 

Biggy and I also discussed whether this should be a thing dedicated to a certain track or not. Thats something else we should discuss.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

This is awesome!!! I love it! I think this is just what the RC Community needs for sure!! I say we definitely talk about this and figure this out.

As for tracks and what not, I'd love it if for once ALL of the LHS' and tracks got together and pulled together as a team for this sort of thing! The last thing we need is division at such a pivotal event! This would be HUGE to have a haramonized representation of the ALL the tracks we love!

John,

I do love it! This is awesome!! Thank you sooo much for give us this opportunity and first dibs on this deal! I know where Ponoma is and have wanted to go out there sooo many times for the Corvette swap meet and show! As another hobby I own two 1963 Split Window's. HA! Any way, I really appreciate it!

Team,

I really believe that we are reaping what we are sowing here and through our efforts! Let's GIT R DUN and have some FUN!!!!!!!!!!!!

PD2


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

Gary and PD2, If you guys are at the Iternational Motor Cycle show this weekend we will have a booth out there to announce our next years show. You will see our banner "OFFROAD EXPO". Stop by and lets talk. The show is at the Reliant Center. I can take you next door to show you where our building will be and also the outside area.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

boat said:


> Gary and PD2, If you guys are at the Iternational Motor Cycle show this weekend we will have a booth out there to announce our next years show. You will see our banner "OFFROAD EXPO". Stop by and lets talk. The show is at the Reliant Center. I can take you next door to show you where our building will be and also the outside area.


Dang it, dang it, dang it! I don't think I'm going to be available. I'll just have to see if time allows. What are the hours of the show and is just Saturday?

PD2


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

The show is Friday 4pm-9pm, Saturday 10am-9pm and Sunday 10am-5pm.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boat said:


> Gary and PD2, If you guys are at the Iternational Motor Cycle show this weekend we will have a booth out there to announce our next years show. You will see our banner "OFFROAD EXPO". Stop by and lets talk. The show is at the Reliant Center. I can take you next door to show you where our building will be and also the outside area.


I was definitly going to go untill I heard Triumph would not not there. Now its a toss up. If I do, itll be on Sunday. But hey! You need to go to the warehouse jam thing. Its a freeking blast!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

boat said:


> The show is Friday 4pm-9pm, Saturday 10am-9pm and Sunday 10am-5pm.


Hhhhm? I might be able to fennagle something.......

Thanks for posting the hours!
PD2


----------



## boat (Mar 7, 2005)

PD2 and Gary. Did you make it to the IMS show? I was hoping to meet you guys and show you where we would be at Reliant Center next year and talk. I know it's still early but I will need an answer by the 1st week of April. It takes alot of time to put these shows together and the RC track is only one of the many events that have to be put together. There will be an RC track and I have to have peolpe that are passionate about the sport to put it on. I hope it's 2cool. Keep me posted on what your thinking and what you guys decide. Thanks


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

boat said:


> PD2 and Gary. Did you make it to the IMS show? I was hoping to meet you guys and show you where we would be at Reliant Center next year and talk. I know it's still early but I will need an answer by the 1st week of April. It takes alot of time to put these shows together and the RC track is only one of the many events that have to be put together. There will be an RC track and I have to have peolpe that are passionate about the sport to put it on. I hope it's 2cool. Keep me posted on what your thinking and what you guys decide. Thanks


We will need more help to pull this off. Doesnt look good so far bro.


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Boat*

Between Paul & Biff err Gary , I will build a fire under them to make it happen. What will be provided and what will we need to put together???


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

Bigmax said:


> Between Paul & Biff err Gary , I will build a fire under them to make it happen. What will be provided and what will we need to put together???


I tell you what I'd love to see.......Randy, Harl, Summer and Brax, Meir, and any other LHS coming together to pull this off! Dirt work is going to be needed.......tubes for jumps......ramps......drops.........driver's stand.......etc, etc, etc. I say having all those guys working together to promote the hobby and see it grow through this venue would be awesome!

As Biff is saying, its gonna be hard to get every one on this team committed to some thing that far away at this point. It's not my call so much as the rest of the team and crew here as to what we do. But I say if we cannot get commitments from at least Randy and Harl, if not Summer and Brax too, then we pass and let some one else take it on.

See, this is where we need help! Ronnie, you asked about where you can help? Here! This is a perfect time to help bro! You just built a relationship with some guys in La. - pull them in! We need Todd and Andy and other's to jump on this too. Where are all of them? Unless they are not interested, then like I said, let's let Boat pass this on.

I'd LOVE to be ALL over this! But one or two people being passionate about this is not going to deliver on the quality setup they need and require or even expect from us.

I'm not trying to be negative, but we have had ZERO response to this since Boat mentioned it.

Boat, I'm sorry man - I was not able to make it this weekend due to my family commitments which have been pretty heavy this month. I thought I could have squeezed it in but had I been able to I'd probably been out racing instead - no offense. It has nearly been 2 months since I have an opportunity to go run and my weekends keep getting packed out into the future.

Some one make the decision here......either tell Boat officially we decline or some one organize this effort and GIT R DUN!

PD2


----------

